# Long-term car hire in Dubai



## ballyboley (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi, first post here, but been reading for a while, I'm moving out to Dubai at the start of June with my wife. I was looking for some information on how to go about renting a car on a semi long term basis i.e. about 1 month until we get a permanent vehicle. 
All I can find online is the normal car hire, which for a period as long as this can be very expensive. I was wondering if there are any local companies in Dubai that I could use. I'd be looking something fairly decent sized as I have quite a bit of running around to do furnishing stuff. 

I've a few questions I was hoping to ask over the next while, but will post separately.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Steve2622 (Aug 10, 2011)

What kind of a budget are you looking at for your rental?


----------



## ballyboley (Jan 29, 2012)

Hadn't really thought about it, I guess under AED2000 per month would be the maximum, but I guess I'm just looking for the cheapest option for something fairly full-size/SUV type car. Last time I was there ended up getting allocated a Nissan Sunny type vehicle and it was hair raising to say the least!


----------



## Steve2622 (Aug 10, 2011)

I think 2K will be pushing it for something SUV sized I get a Lancer for 1700 ish a month from Diamond Lease, they don't get the best write ups here but I make do and haven't had that many issues with them. Maybe give them a bell see what they'd charge for something in your size bracket? But remember HAGGLE! It's fun and it might just save you some money


----------



## ballyboley (Jan 29, 2012)

OK, will give that a go. I think the consensus is that its best sorting it once out there either face to face or by phone. I think my plan to organise it in advance via email was a bit ambitious!


----------



## ballyboley (Jan 29, 2012)

p.s. Thanks!


----------



## Steve2622 (Aug 10, 2011)

I'd go with face to face personally. Even with copies of emails you'd stand the chance of staring into a blank face...


----------



## ballyboley (Jan 29, 2012)

Yea, getting that feeling already!


----------



## dubaidreams (Apr 17, 2012)

ballyboley said:


> Yea, getting that feeling already!


Face to face is the best way to manage anything In the entire middle east


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

This will probably open the flood gates to a load of contradicting replies but the smaller the company the more chance they will rip you off / try a fast one. 

2k a month gets you a Sunny, Yaris or Lancer, even if the rental is less there is still Salik (road toll) and rental companies rip you off here by charging extra on that.

Pajeros etc start at 3500k a month, if you feel you will need it then you can always downgrade once you have settled in. 

Longer term, there is a some fairly decent used cars. If you hunt around 25k - 30k will get you a mid sized SUV, expat owner used only for school runs, shopping trips etc. It will be a bit older but there is a quite a bit bought from new, full sevice history etc.


----------



## Togaflex (Jun 9, 2013)

So can anyone recommend a company that does a good price one year lease? Do the car dealers do leases? 

We're after an Audi A3, Golf TDI, Merc A Class Honda Civic or similar.


----------

